# The G12M and G12H?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the difference between these two speakers for you. I'd also like to hear how they might differ in 1x12 Closed and Open Back cabs. Here is what Celestion says:

The G12H - _With a heavier magnet than the G12M, this faithful recreation captures the unmistakable mojo of late 60s rock guitar tones. Used singly it exhibits a pleasing, strong low-end, but it’s in a 4x12 configuration that it generates the great chugging ‘thump’ that the guitar heroes of the day were renowned for. With a densely complex and buttery mid-range and a finely detailed top-end, the G12H is excellent for cranking out huge, dark power chords, with smooth and rich bridge pickup tones and flutey neck pickup tone

_The G12M (Greeenback) - _This version exhibits all the classic G12M characteristics but is voiced with additional broad mid-range attack and restrained top-end to give a forward, punchy attitude to chords and a searing lead tone without fizz. With its well-controlled low-end it can be used singly in low-powered amps, or in multiples for high-power rock heads. It’s an ideal speaker to bring drive and definition to modern high gain amps.

_I'm assuming this will also roughly apply to the versions of these speakers by other companies - Eminence, the Private Jack (M) and Wizard (H)- WGS, the Green Beret (M) and the Reaper (H).


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm mostly going by the Eminence Private Jack (G12M) in comparison to the Celestion G12Hs that I've used.

I found the private jack to really be insufficient in 1x12 open-backed scenarios while the G12H is much better suited. I was somewhat satisfied with the Private one time in a 1x12 combo with thick dense ply-wood construction and in an amp that was needing some brightening up. But in pine 18 watt combo, it was so thin and anemic that it was laughable. I think greenbacks are best served in larger closed back settings. I use my Private jack now in a Leslie 25 (because it has no horns but a fairly large-volume sealed cabinet, it seems like a great fit for organ or guitar, it gives excessive highs needed while the big cab makes up for the otherwise lacking low-end)
The G12H has a much better low end that can cover some faults of smaller cabs or open-backed designs. I like mixing them in 2x12s with either an Alnico Blue or a vintage30 type speaker.

Those are my experiences.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe this is true:

1. the original G12H30 from the '60's was a heavier magnet G12M with a 55 hz bass cone ( it was originally a bass gtr speaker )

2. the "new" G12H30 is a heavy magnet but with a 75hz cone, as they realize it will be used for gtr

my experiences:


I owned some repro G12H30's with 55 hz cone made by Scumback & I did not like them at all for gtr...too muddy....however the 75 hz sounded much better, in comparison clips


I now have 75hz heavy mag scumbacks & love them


I also have a 4x12 loaded with private jacks, and it sounds glorious.
they work well in combos/open back too. I believe the private jack & red fang share the same speaker cone, but one is alnico & one is ceramic mag. I also have red fangs that sound great in open combos or closed cabs. 


but everyone has different ears.

I also heard a RI G12M in a 1x12 18watt openback combo and it sounded *killer*



if the only difference between 2 speakers is the magnet size, I have a hard time believing one would not work in an open back cab?


someone correct me if I'm wrong with any technical info


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I have always felt that the G12H30's had a more even freq response than the G12M25's The M's are a bit darker and more bottom heavy to my ears. The H's offer more chime and sweetness. I'd pair the 25's with a Marshall and the 30's with a Vox for example.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

sliberty said:


> I have always felt that the G12H30's had a more even freq response than the G12M25's The M's are a bit darker and more bottom heavy to my ears. The H's offer more chime and sweetness. I'd pair the 25's with a Marshall and the 30's with a Vox for example.



See I always find the occasional comments about M's having lots of bottom as really confusing. I've never tried the actual celestion versions, but I thought they were the ones that have the highs and break up easy.

I find the H's to have lots of bottom as well as some chime.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

You might want to check out MojoTone's version of the G12H30 (BV-30H) -- I have one and love it -- it's such a well balanced speaker. Their BV-25M (Greenback style) is supposed to be great too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I ended up with a Scumback M75-LHDC 65w (a version of the Greenback) inside a Stone Age Cab that I got from Faracaster.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

and? Are you happy? Give us a review :smile:


----------

